# How to view library file names view instead of thumbnails?



## aster (Oct 2, 2010)

I just have a list of file names to add keywords.
How to view library folder in file name list and add keywords?
(Instead of thumbnail view which is very slow and uncomfortable to display file names)

A workaround might be to view library folder in file name list view with keyboard shortcuts active and then add whatever attribute to selected files. (keyboard shortcut 1 to set rating or and finally selecting all rated images and adding a keyword. 

Any ideas how to complete the task?

PS. I have jpeg image list and I have same images raw+jpeg in library.


----------



## dj_paige (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no "file name" view. There is only thumbnail (grid) view and Loupe view. You can have the filename appear in the box around the thumbnail. Select this using Ctrl-J


----------



## aster (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, adding file name labels to thumbnails will do the work!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 2, 2010)

In addition to Paige's hint, you might want to sort by filename (I guess you've done so already). Also, if the number of photos to be tagged is large, you might want to consider the LR/Transporter Plugin, with which you can tag images based on text files.

Beat


----------

